# Need help choosing between Netbook and Laptop



## monkmullen (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm primarily going to use this for managing iTunes and surfing the Web. My main concern is that a netbook is just going to be too underpowered for me. On the other hand, I really like that they run ~$150 less than a laptop. 

I bought this Netbook yesterday just to get an idea of what they're like:

Asus - Eee PC Netbook / Intel® Atom&#153; Processor / 10.1" Display / 1GB Memory / 250GB Hard Drive - Black Soft Touch - 1001PXD-BBK304

It's definitely...limited, but not unusable. 

And now I've been looking at cheap laptops, such as this:

HP - Pavilion Laptop / AMD E-Series Processor / 11.6" Display / 3GB Memory / 250GB Hard Drive - Black - dm1-3025dx

and this:

Lenovo - Laptop / Intel® Pentium® Processor / 15.6" Display / 2GB Memory / 320GB Hard Drive - Black - B560-433028U


So for my purposes and money, what's the best route to take?

Thanks in advance!


----------

